# Anyone recognise this?



## dickm (14 Aug 2016)

Mill/drill which was donated to a local heritage centre. It looks like a fairly recent generic copy, but any ideas welcome, particularly as to what fitting the quill might have. At the moment, it's just got a basic 1/2" Jacobs chuck, probably on a No2 Morse, but difficult to be certain as it's not that accessible. (hence also the poor quality pics - I only had phone handy)


----------



## Water-Mark (14 Aug 2016)

Possibly an old naerok, all the badges would've been on the belt cover.

A picture of the right side of the column base would confirm it.

Update, naerok 350 MT3 spindle?

Handy little machine, much better than a rong fu clone.


----------



## woodpig (14 Aug 2016)

Water-Mark":qf9si0kx said:


> Update, naerok 350 MT3 spindle?
> 
> Handy little machine, much better than a rong fu clone.



Yes looks like a Naerok. Which in case folks didn't know is "Korean" backwards indicating where they were made.  

As said, should be a MT3. If the bearings are still ok it would indeed be a nice little machine. For some reason later copies from China have the head move up and down the column whilst the Naerok has the head fixed to the column which moves up and down through the base.
The Germans made a rather nice copy of the Korean machine.

http://lathes.co.uk/ixion/

Update: it could have an R8 spindle like this one.

http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock ... /index.htm


----------



## Rorschach (14 Aug 2016)

Now why can I never find a nice little machine like that, just perfect for my little shop.


----------



## dickm (14 Aug 2016)

Thanks, guys - that certainly looks pretty much like the beast in question. 

Had always assumed Naerok (yes, I did know it was Korean backwards!) stuff was pretty much on a par with other earlier far-Eastern stuff, but the comments in the links all sound positive. Years ago, I did replace the not-very-good planer attachment on my Coronet Consort with a shop-soiled Naerok P/T, and it was certainly an improvement.


----------

